
Create tables with paragraph-like content in Org mode - dctoedt
https://emacsnotes.wordpress.com/2020/04/26/create-tables-with-paragraph-like-content-in-org-mode-with-the-least-amount-of-hassle/
======
dctoedt
H/t: Sacha Chua [0]

[0] [https://sachachua.com/blog/2020/04/2020-04-27-emacs-
news/](https://sachachua.com/blog/2020/04/2020-04-27-emacs-news/)

